# Best CHIRP SI/DI Fishfinder



## Ruminator

I'm about to do a very big jump in upgrading my fishfinder and need to be able to use it for both Erie and inland lakes.

I've looked closely at the Humminbird HELIX CHIRP MEGA SI GPS G2N.
It looks like a great unit but before I spend that kind of coin, I want to know if there is a Lowrance or Garmin model you guys would recommend over it?

It also has MEGA DI built into it.

I want a map chip that includes West Branch and forget which one doesn't include it.

I've done searches here but not found much about these higher end models.
How is the MEGA imaging clarity compared to prior models without the MEGA?

I don't see the Lowrance HDS-9 Gen3 showing any SI.

The Garmin 9-inch echoMAP CHIRP 92sv has SI/DI and something called Quickdraw Contours.

I'm wondering if either the Lowrance or Garmin with CHIRP compare to Humminbird's MEGA Imaging and CHIRP?

I'm wanting to make this upgrade last the rest of my fishing years, if possible.
.


----------



## WalleyeRunner

Lowrance hds gen 3 does have down and side imaging with the lss2 or totalscan transducer also has built in WiFi great unit! It's also touchscreen along with side buttons so you can use either. Not 100% sure but didn't think the mega was. Just my 2 cents and don't think you can go wrong either way. My advice would be go somewhere like a Bass pro or Cabela's and play with each of then. I personally like the touch screen and wifi because you can add a tablet or something to have another unit. Hope this helps!


----------



## Ruminator

Thank-you WalleyeRunner. Yes, it does help. I saw the down but not the side imaging. 
I didn't see side imaging at Lowrance.com when I looked at their units. 
I'll go back to their site and look for it.


----------



## WalleyeRunner

They call it structure scan


----------



## Ruminator

Oh OK, thanks a lot!


----------



## papaperch

If your pockets are fairly deep. I would say the Humminbird Solix the 12 inch should be big enough and top drawer enough . It is advanced enough to withstand a few more generations of new models . Customer service is top notch at Humminbird and I believe purchase of one of their top units gives you a two year guarantee. I know I got a 2 year guarantee with my Helix 10 G2N MEGA.

Its 2600 price tag is steep but you are getting a lot for the money. Garmin also makes excellent units But the 7600 gpsmap series runs more than the Solix. Garmin also has excellent customer service. Lowrance does not and that is why I will not invest anything in their units.

Whatever your choice try to get some hand-on experience with them. Best way is actual on water usage. The simulation demos look good on all units. Try and schedule a fishing trip on someones boat that has a unit you are considering. Not always possible but it is the most help in selecting from a myriad of options.


----------



## WalleyeRunner

If your going that deep then lowrance also has released the new carbon line. Pretty steep in price but top of the line everything. Not trying to say hummingbird is no good and lowrance is better or anything. All personal preference. I have used both and I have 2 HDS 9s now and love them. Can't go wrong with either unit just letting you know about the new carbon line. You can also add 3d sonar (bad ass) to the HDS gen 3 or the carbon.


----------



## Ruminator

Its coming down to the Humminbird 10 CHIRP MEGA SI GPS G2N or the Lowrance HDS-9 Gen3.
They compare in price, with the 'bird giving an additional 1" in screen size and a Bluetooth Remote pad, free until the end of the month.

While the HDS offers a touch screen and for another $1,000.00 you can get their 3D sonar that looks pretty sweet. But that price tag without being able to write it off is a no starter.

The Lowrance allows overlaying features on a single page that could be helpful in understanding what your seeing.

But the Humminbird MEGA SI/DI imaging is extremely detailed...

papaperch and WalleyeRunner, the Solix is beyond the budget, although I agree it would be great. I'm at the top of what I'm comfortable spending.
I had forgotten about Lowrance's rotten customer service. With another comparable product of the Humminbird Helix 10 Mega SI and their far better service is definitely a factor.

papaperch, your idea of seeing them in action is a good one.


----------



## Ruminator

Update- links for comparisons

- Lowrance HDS-9 GEN3 Insight USA Fishfinder/Chartplotter CHIRP/ Totalscan transducer @ BPS- $1899.99 @ http://www.basspro.com/Lowrance-HDS.../Chartplotter/product/180231/#chart-container

- Humminbird HELIX 10 Mega SI G2N GPS Fishfinder and Chartplotter @ BPS- $1699.99 @ http://www.basspro.com/Humminbird-H...der-and-Chartplotter/product/167355/#desc-tab

*Note- for that extra $200. you do get a couple features that I mentioned in post #8.

I'm including these links for future reference for anyone who wants to compare the features of these two units.
.


----------



## WalleyeRunner

If you don't mind ordering online digital Oasis has the gen 3 with total scan transducer for $1598 plus free shipping also lowrance is offering a $300 on 3d bundles.


----------



## Ruminator

Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## Dawitner

Does the Helix SI mega also have DI features ? Little confused. It appears you can't get just a DI with the mega option. Don't really need SI, I only fish Lake Erie.


----------



## WalleyeRunner

Helix mega si g2n have both down and side imaging


----------



## BrettSass844

I really like my Helix 9 SI. Great unit. Only complaint I have is the depth reading can get a little screwy in really shallow water. Autochart is awesome. Paired with my new Lakemaster card it will be a great combo this season. 2 year warranty was a nice plus. The menu is extremely user friendly and easy to get the hang of.


----------



## Farmhand

I would take a look at the new raymarine axiom. 3D realvision, down imaging , side imaging, medium frequency chirp all on on transducer. Think a 9" is around 1300. I've used raymarine for a few years. I feel like they perform extremely well after running hummingbird for years.


----------

